# Cheap Doggie Beds!!



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

I just picked up a few of these for Milo. They are $5.99 at CVS (at that price you could pick up 4 or 5 for the price of one at a petsmart). Probably not the most durable and if your little one likes to chew up their beds maybe not for you.... but I couldn't pass these up at that price. They are almost disposable!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Those are pretty cute! Especially for that price! I'll have to check our CVS....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We have no CVS...but yeah, for $5.99 you can't beat that!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice! I like the striped one.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a great deal. 
My pack goes through beds at an alarming rate.

I have the giant pillows now and I just buy flannel blankets at CVS 
(for $1.99) and let them burrow in those (they can't live without blankets).


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Ha jazzman! I picked up 4 fleece blankets at CVS as well. I think they were 4 for 10$. Milo loves fleece! Just got these beds home and he jumped right in and burrowed up in them. I think I may have to pick up a few more as backups!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

At the Walgreens I work at we sell the same pet beds and they go on sale every so often for 5.99 too, I always pick up a few because mine seem to love chewing through the bottoms!


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Milo approves! 

"Thanks for the Valentine's Day Gift Dad!"


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

we can get them here for $8


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweet! I don't think we have a CVS in our area. 

As you see though, my girls seem to prefer their cheapy crate bed over their nice fluffy one..


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

my dogs got the second one for a christmas present, and its now the fave bed. although duke likes to flip salem out of it lol


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> we can get them here for $8


I was going to say the same thing but you beat me to it


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

gonna check those out for sure!!! I remember seeing them once near the door when i was checking out and saw the price but was in a hurry. Then I never went back and forgot as I dont normally shop there. I'm going to make a point to get a couple of those. I just know my boxer will try to get in it or use it for a pillow. :laughing8: lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Blondie87 said:


> Sweet! I don't think we have a CVS in our area.
> 
> As you see though, my girls seem to prefer their cheapy crate bed over their nice fluffy one..


Your pic made me giggle. :laughing7: lol


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Sweeeet!!!! I like the striped one. Ill have to check out CVS today! Thanks


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> At the Walgreens I work at we sell the same pet beds and they go on sale every so often for 5.99 too, I always pick up a few because mine seem to love chewing through the bottoms!


we don't have a cvs here either but we have a walgreen, please post when they go no sale. I would love to pick us a few.


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome price for the beds, we don't have a Walgreens or a CVS but I think we can get those at Wal-Mart, not sure but I know I've seen them before


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are very cute!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Gosh they are big. lol I could get both my dogs (not the boxer lol) in one. I bought two one for leila and one for lucy.  Lucy has hers in her crate. She loooves it  Leila's is in the fam. room. she can fit herself and a bunch of toys in it..PERFECT! LOL


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad you were able to get them! Yeah they are big! I like that they can stretch out in their own little king sized bed! And feels like you are stealing for only 5.99! I ended up going to another CVS near me and got 2 more (different colors). Now I have a few stashed for when Chi #2 comes home!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I've worked at CVS for 15 yrs and I must say that the pet stuff is very inexpensive. Since last year they not only have a regularly carried 8' pet section but they also have a 8' seasonal pet dept that changes every couple of months. The seasonal one has no less than 5-7 different types of beds ranging between $5.99-14.99. Not only for small dogs but for large breeds to. They come in nice colors, with and without fleece , in square, round or just plain pet pillows. 
I also like the fleeces, and pet houses. Affordable and durable. I've been stocking up on them for our friends that breed chis and keeping a nice selection of goodies for my dogs. During peek holidays they also carry cute clothes and coats that fit really nice on Hannah.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting about these Alan. Leila gives them 4 paws up.  lol


----------

